# Anyone use the app Aires CC?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.airescc.com/

Opinions please?

Tm


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have it and use it along with others. It wasn't much if it wasn't free. I just wish camping-car infos would bring one out but when I wrote and asked they weren't doing one

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They do now, it's brilliant. Plus paid version for offline use in summer.

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> They do now, it's brilliant. Plus paid version for offline use in summer.
> 
> Dave


Is it just Android or is here a iPad version as I can't find one?

James


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> They do now, it's brilliant. Plus paid version for offline use in summer.
> 
> Dave


What are the "search" criteria on Google PLay Dave? I've typed in the obvious but no results
Thanks


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

Telbell

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImZyLmFpcmVzZnJlZS5jY2luZm9zIl0.

I have it and is brilliant on my smart phone just need to learn some of the french words


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Does it work with iPhone?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

jerseyt said:


> Telbell
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImZyLmFpcmVzZnJlZS5jY2luZm9zIl0.
> 
> I have it and is brilliant on my smart phone just need to learn some of the french words


THanks but where do I find it on Google Play?? I've searched CC Infos, Camping Car etc etc but it doesn't show


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> They do now, it's brilliant. Plus paid version for offline use in summer.
> Dave


What's the best website to get & download it ?


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

if you use "airs campingcar-infos" that will find it

I use "Airdroid"  [url]http://airdroid.com/ [/url] it is a brilliant product to use to upload apps from laptop and android phone.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Blast - I bought All the Aires last week, could have saved my money!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

on googleplay, it's aires campingcar-infos


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> on googleplay, it's aires campingcar-infos


That's what (I thought) I wanted- but theres only the free version there it seems.

How do you get the pay version for use off line.....Dave???


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> They do now, it's brilliant. Plus paid version for offline use in summer.
> 
> Dave


or did Dave mean to say...."Plus paid version IN SUMMER for off line use"?? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think my wording is still OK, but no, surprisingly to some it will still work in winter 

This is the app in Google Play, compatible with all my devices (phone and tablet). If you don't see it, maybe it is not compatible with yours:

> Google Play app <

I have given it before on MHF in this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136327-days0-orderasc-0.html
- everyone's motorhoming questions are invariably already answered on MHF 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I think my wording is still OK, but no, surprisingly to some it will still work in winter
> 
> This is the app in Google Play, compatible with all my devices (phone and tablet). If you don't see it, maybe it is not compatible with yours:
> 
> ...


Just check on the app site under the logo for the app, top left.
It should have a green tick and wording to say that the app is compatible with your device. As long as you have already registered your device with Google Play.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"This is the app in Google Play, compatible with all my devices (phone and tablet). If you don't see it, maybe it is not compatible with yours: 

> Google Play app < 
"

But that's the FREE version Dave-and which I've loaded onto my Note 2
Do you have a link for the PAY version which you refer to in a previous Post?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Telbell,

Please tell me what you understood by "Plus paid version for offline use in summer. "

Dave


----------



## mike59 (Jul 29, 2012)

Last year I downloaded the offline version from the website for approx 8 euro, for use on my laptop. I now have a tablet and have copied all the files onto the external sd card and simply access it using the Firefox browser app.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes it is available on the I-phone. If you go on i-campingcarinfo website you can download direct from there.

Joe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You're doing better than me. I don't see an iPhone app at all. Android only.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Please tell me what you understood by "Plus paid version for offline use in summer. " 

OK

That, in addition to the free version (which needs internet) there is also a paid version which you can use when off line ...in Summer

OR Did you mean that in the Summer there will be a paid version available which will enable use offline........

which is a little different :lol: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*



joedenise said:


> Yes it is available on the I-phone. If you go on i-campingcarinfo website you can download direct from there.
> 
> Joe


THanks

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm

Is a different site

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As a techno eejit I have cc ifos app. Just to back up my 7 year old cd
Dave p.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Just type in aires in googleplay store and up it pops.


Ron


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As I have already said in this thread, yes, you can read it two ways, but one of them implies there is an app which you can't use in winter and I have to ask whether that is a credible option 

Maybe it's a man thing and women will understand what I mean straight away!

In any case, if anyone reads the MHF link I gave it is black and white. But I keep on forgetting that MHF is the place that you can be first to answer an OP with a link to a succinct answer, yet the thread goes on for ages until someone happens to write out again what was in the link and then the OP says thank you. It never fails to get my goat.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave, goat steaks are eaten in the canaries :lol: surely once the app is downloaded it is available all year round
Dave p


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Joe do you have a link, as I don't see one when looking, I see one for the Android which is obviously the one Dave was on about, and a mobile version for phones, which has been available for ages, but no link to an actual iphone APP

Thanks in advance.

Carol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: site*



teemyob said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is available on the I-phone. If you go on i-campingcarinfo website you can download direct from there.
> ...


Thats not the CC Infos App though. There isn't one for the iPhone (unless someone knows different). I have been badgering them to do an iPhone app and so they go and do a bloody Android one. Thats typical of the French. I bet its all in French an all!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

dabs just point out I can't read - now I see what he means....can't read, can't type, getting too old...no motorhome, so shouldn't be here anyway..... throw her out...

Carol


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So Barry, get a superior Android appliance, phone/pad. :lol: 

tony

Nuke is behind the times also, the mhf version won't work on my Android, :roll:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Carol the one i use is

www.i-campingcar.fr/mobile/index.htm

joe

thats the whole front page


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you open www.icc-mobi.fr it should take you to it on your iphone

joe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which is the one to which Carol referred as "I see ..... a mobile version for phones, which has been available for ages, but no link to an actual iphone APP".

Which is because such an iPhone app doesn't exist, just a browser for a mobile site.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

let's clear this up!

for i-campingcar.fr there is no app for Android or iOS - just a mobile web browser version

for campingcar-infos.com - there is an Android app but no iOS app - and their website has a mobile friendly web browser version

I think....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> let's clear this up!
> 
> for i-campingcar.fr there is no app for Android or iOS - just a mobile web browser version
> 
> ...


Just so everyone knows iOS means Apple. I.e iPhone or iPad!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

There's one for the iphone called 'Camping-Car Park, don't know if its any good yet.

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replies - Aires - Iphone*

Thanks for the replies.

This is the way I think best for us.

Earmark the sites we like the look of before the trip.

I have iPhone with Vodaphone OneNet Vodafone EuroTraveller (Rubbish in the UK - But great in Europe). So can use the mobile site for CC infos which I thinks is the best site.

Mrs. TM has Android but no European Network Plan.

TM

PS:

An Example of What we like the look of, though plenty to choose from.


----------

